# [OT] Sch***zlänge

## slick

```
echo `uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'; \

cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}'; free|grep '^Mem' \

| awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k \

| awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END \

{print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
```

 Laptop: 20.7cm

 Server: 44.6cm

 Gateway: 33.9cm

 TestSys: 9.9cm

 :Razz: 

----------

## steveb

ohhh... der ist alt. habe ihn auch schon gepostet!

na ja... hier meine länge:

laptop (ibm thinkpad a22p): 387.0cm

ich glaube das ist nich so schnell zu schlagen  :Twisted Evil: 

aber ich weiss auch wie man das ding eben grösser bringt! mounte mal einfach ein paar mount-points wo do sinnlos diskspace hast und das ding wird grösser und grösser  :Wink: 

gruss

steve

----------

## slick

Cheaten kann ja jeder  :Wink: 

----------

## steveb

 *slick wrote:*   

> Cheaten kann ja jeder 

 am besten schaffst du das, wenn du hugetlbfs mountest. dann hast du mehrere pb diskspace. dann wird dein ding-dong ziiiiiiiiiiiiemlich gross  :Wink: 

aber versuch mal diese variante (dann kannst du nicht so viel cheaten):

```
echo `uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'; \

cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}'; \

free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; \

df -P -k -x smbfs -x nfs -x hugetlbfs -x iso9660 -x nfs4 -x ramfs \

-x sysfs -x tmpfs -x bdev -x proc -x sockfs -x futexfs -x pipefs \

-x usbfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){s+= $2} s+= $2;} \

END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
```

gruss

SteveB

----------

## psyqil

```
psyqil ~$ echo `uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'; \

> cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}'; free|grep '^Mem' \

> | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k \

> | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END \

> {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'

54.8cm

psyqil ~$ echo `uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'; \

> cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}'; \

> free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; \

> df -P -k -x smbfs -x nfs -x hugetlbfs -x iso9660 -x nfs4 -x ramfs \

> -x sysfs -x tmpfs -x bdev -x proc -x sockfs -x futexfs -x pipefs \

> -x usbfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){s+= $2} s+= $2;} \

> END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'

79.8cm
```

  :Shocked:  Und ich dachte, ich halt's mit Micky Krause...

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo `uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'; \
> 
> ...

 

58,6 cm   :Cool:   :Surprised: 

----------

## hiroki

ich bedaure..ichbin wohl aus dem rennen   :Shocked: 

```
io ~ $ echo `uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'; \

> cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}'; free|grep '^Mem' \

> | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k \

> | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END \

> {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'

(standard_in) 1: illegal character: I

(standard_in) 1: illegal character: R

(standard_in) 1: parse error
```

----------

## amne

69,6 am Desktop, liegt vermutlich an den ca. 300 GB Festplatten.  :Wink: 

Mein Notebook bringt bescheidene 12,5 cm zusammen.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Mein Router ist auch extrem kurz geraten:

10,6cm   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## piquadrat

Für einen Laptop sind 38.5cm glaub nicht schlecht  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

Mein Spiele Rechner, schade hab gerade gestern mal 80 GB herausgenommen  :Sad: 

(Jetzt hat er nur noch 200GB)

43.2cm

----------

## PhoenixCP

Ok, wer von euch ist so freundlich und erläutert mir mal das Skript? So rein aus Interesse wäre es mal ganz interessant zu wissen, was das Ding macht. ICh versteh da nur maximal ein Viertel davon.

----------

## steveb

 *PhoenixCP wrote:*   

> Ok, wer von euch ist so freundlich und erläutert mir mal das Skript? So rein aus Interesse wäre es mal ganz interessant zu wissen, was das Ding macht. ICh versteh da nur maximal ein Viertel davon.

 

das skript verwendet folgende daten:

- die anzahl tage von uptime

- die anzahl mhz von deinem prozessor

- die anzahl benuzten speicher (inkl virtuellen speicher)

- die anzahl von verfügbarem speicher aller gemounteten systeme exkl nfs

dann rechnet es diese zahlen zusammen und berechnet daraus die länge deines ding-dong's  :Wink: 

gruss

steve

----------

## PhoenixCP

*Mal eben sein Windows-Platten mountet*

----------

## hiroki

und nun die alles bedeutende frage:

wieso gibt es bei mir eine fehlermeldung ???

hab ich keinen ding-dong   :Shocked:   ?

----------

## steveb

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> und nun die alles bedeutende frage:
> 
> wieso gibt es bei mir eine fehlermeldung ???
> 
> hab ich keinen ding-dong    ?

 ob du eines hast oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen  :Twisted Evil: 

versuch mal folgendes und poste dein resultat:

```
echo $(uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'); echo $(cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}'); echo $(free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'); echo $(df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}');
```

gruss

steve

----------

## hiroki

hm, jo, es scheint an dem "bc" zu scheitern, der wirft diese fehlermeldung...

wenn ich dein

```
echo $(uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'); echo $(cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}'); echo $(free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'); echo $(df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}');
```

script benutze, erhalte ich:

```
Intel(R)/30 + 600.042/30 +

511292/1024/3+

1130,19/15+70
```

und? was hab ich?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## steveb

mir gefällt diese variante besser (habe mal einwenig herum gefummelt):

```
echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime ; grep -i MHz /proc/cpuinfo | awk '{print $4"/30+";}'; free | grep -i ^Mem: | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -l | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
```

da nützt es nicht, wenn man noch weitere datei systeme gemountet hat, die nicht lokal sind.

oder diese variante:

```
echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime ; grep -i ^bogomips /proc/cpuinfo | awk '{if ($1 ~ "bogomips"){ s+= $3} s+= $3;} END {print s"/15+";}'; free | grep -i ^Mem: | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -l | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
```

benützt bogo mips anstelle von mhz und berücksichtigt auch mehr als nur einen processor

gruss

Steve

----------

## steveb

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> hm, jo, es scheint an dem "bc" zu scheitern, der wirft diese fehlermeldung...
> 
> wenn ich dein
> 
> ```
> ...

 he, he... das script kann nicht deine cpu sauber auslesen (weil es fix die 4te stelle nimmt in der zeile wo mhz steht und das ist halt bei dir nicht die mhz zahl, bzw du hast ein dual system (kann das sein)).

versuch mal:

```
echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime ; grep -i ^bogomips /proc/cpuinfo | awk '{if ($1 ~ "bogomips"){ s+= $3} s+= $3;} END {print s"/15+";}'; free | grep -i ^Mem: | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -l | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
```

gruss

Steve

----------

## hiroki

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *hiroki wrote:*   ... he, he... das script kann nicht deine cpu sauber auslesen (weil es fix die 4te stelle nimmt in der zeile wo mhz steht und das ist halt bei dir nicht die mhz zahl, bzw du hast ein dual system (kann das sein)).
> 
> versuch mal:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hmm, neeee, das bringt auch nicht:

```
(standard_in) 1: parse error

(standard_in) 1: parse error

```

hm, und, nein, hab keinen dual-prozessor. ich kann mal meine daten so posten und du rechnest mir mal aus wie lang meiner so ist  :Wink: 

also, is mein laptop:

intel centrino 1500Mhz (bogomips : 2973.69)

512MB DDR

1GB Swap

60GB HD

uptime:  16:52:56 up 4 days, 14:15,  3 users,  load average: 0.26, 0.22, 0.14

so, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt   :Laughing: 

----------

## steveb

poste doch bitte mal den inhalt von /proc/cpuinfo

----------

## hiroki

hm, ich hab das eben nochmal mit meinem "großen" (aber langsameren   :Laughing:  ) rechner versucht. dafür hat er aber mehr plattenspeicher  :Wink: 

aber, dennoch, gleicher fehler wie oben   :Shocked: 

hier die daten zum berechnen:

Athlon+ XP 1700 -> 1466Mhz (bogomips : 2891.77)

521MB DDR

insgesamt lokal gemountet: 339GB

1GB Swap

uptime 

 17:04:46 up 6 min,  1 user,  load average: 1.19, 0.84, 0.38

```
station ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 6

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1466.575

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 2891.77

```

----------

## hiroki

 *steveb wrote:*   

> poste doch bitte mal den inhalt von /proc/cpuinfo

 

hm, ok, hier nochmal meine cpuinfo vom notebook:

1) low cpu -> speedstep

```
io ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 600.042

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe tm2 est

bogomips        : 1189.47

```

2) volle power -> 1500Mhz:

```
io ~ # $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1500.105

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe tm2 est

bogomips        : 2973.69

```

----------

## steveb

das sollte das problem lösen:

```
echo `uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'; sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" /proc/cpuinfo; free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
```

habe die anweisung:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}'
```

durch folgende ersetzt:

```
sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" /proc/cpuinfo
```

gruss

steve

----------

## hiroki

hm. also irgendwie. will es immernoch nicht. ich denke es liegt jetzt daran, dass 

```
echo `uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'; sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" /proc/cpuinfo; free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k | a

wk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`
```

allein eine zahl am ende mit "," statt "." als dezimalstellentrenner liefert. daraufhin meckert bc und sagt

```
(standard_in) 1: parse error
```

wenn ich das per hand ändere (komma nach punkt) erhalte ich zwei kommastellen in einer zahl   :Laughing:  :

```
312.0159333333333.5cm
```

auf dem großen rechner erhalte ich:

```
1080.985005783333.2cm
```

Ach ja, vielleicht könnte man noch

```
hdparm -tT /dev/rootpartition
```

und

```
glxgears
```

einbringen  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## steveb

also ich habe mal deine ausgabe genommen und an der cpu kann es nicht liegen:

```
steveb@thinkpad steveb $ cat test.txt

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1500.105

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe tm2 est

bogomips        : 2973.69

steveb@thinkpad steveb $ sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" test.txt

1500.105/30+

steveb@thinkpad steveb $ 
```

vielleicht ist es die uptime? geht das hier?

```
echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime; sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" /proc/cpuinfo; free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -l | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
```

gruss

steve

----------

## steveb

ich hammel!! ihr deutschen benützt doch ein , anstelle von . für die trennung von dezimalstellen!!!

```
echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime; sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" /proc/cpuinfo; free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'|sed "s/,/./g"`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
```

gruss

steve

----------

## hiroki

hm, nicht wirklich. auch fehler.

der einfacheit halber, hier nochmal alle ausgaben der programme, die im script benutzt werden:

```
io ~ $ uptime 

 17:32:50 up 4 days, 14:55,  4 users,  load average: 0.61, 0.89, 1.01
```

```
io ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 600.042

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe tm2 est

bogomips        : 1189.47
```

```
io ~ $ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515012     494792      20220          0      76872     265844

-/+ buffers/cache:     152076     362936

Swap:       996020      41360     954660
```

```
io ~ $ df -P -k -l

Dateisystem        1024-Blöcke   Benutzt Verfügbar Kapazit. Eingehängt auf

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4  35044720  28639832   6404888      82% /

none                    257504         0    257504       0% /dev/shm

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2     31109      7744     21759      27% /boot

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1  22531128  18458852   4072276      82% /mnt/windows
```

```
io ~ $ echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime; sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" /proc/cpuinfo; free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -l | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`

4,62264/10+ 600.042/30+ 495560/1024/3+ 1130,19/15+70
```

also die beiden kommata [erstes und letztes ergebnis] erzeugen wohl die fehler... kooomisch, dass es bei den anderen so reibungslos klappt   :Shocked: 

----------

## hiroki

 *steveb wrote:*   

> ich hammel!! ihr deutschen benützt doch ein , anstelle von . für die trennung von dezimalstellen!!!
> 
> ```
> echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime; sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" /proc/cpuinfo; free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'|sed "s/,/./g"`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
> ```
> ...

 

haha, jaaaa, aber der erste wert ist immernoch ein komma und kein punkt   :Shocked: 

ich dachte, dass ein 'sed "s/,/./g' es beseitigen müsste, aber das erste komma bleibt erhalten:

```
io ~ $ echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime; sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" /proc/cpuinfo; free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'|sed "s/,/./g"`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'

(standard_in) 1: parse error

io ~ $ echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime; sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" /proc/cpuinfo; free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'|sed "s/,/./g"`

4,62527/10+ 600.042/30+ 498256/1024/3+ 1130.19/15+70
```

----------

## steveb

so! das müsste jetzt aber gehen:

```
echo `cat /proc/uptime|sed "s/,/./g"|awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}'; cat /proc/cpuinfo|sed "s/,/./g"|sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp"; free|grep '^Mem'|sed "s/,/./g"|awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs|grep -v 1k|sed "s/,/./g"|awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
```

gruss

steve

----------

## hiroki

 *steveb wrote:*   

> so! das müsste jetzt aber gehen:
> 
> ```
> echo `cat /proc/uptime|sed "s/,/./g"|awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}'; cat /proc/cpuinfo|sed "s/,/./g"|sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp"; free|grep '^Mem'|sed "s/,/./g"|awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs|grep -v 1k|sed "s/,/./g"|awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
> ```
> ...

 

ach weißt du.. geben wir's einfach auf   :Wink:   es klappt nicht, wieder fehler und immernoch 2 kommata   :Shocked: 

ich kenn mich mit sed/awk leide rnit aus   :Crying or Very sad:   also finde ich in diesem wirrwarr den fehler leider nicht...

was ist denn mein ergebnis wenn man es manuell errechnet?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## steveb

32.7cm

----------

## hiroki

ah.. nett nett.. und wie großist mein "großer"? der "station"-rechner? mein athlon  :Smile: 

der hat glaube ich viel mehr wegen der festplatten   :Very Happy: 

----------

## steveb

wenn du mit 600mhz läufst:

```
steveb@thinkpad steveb $ echo 4.62527/10+ 600.042/30+ 498256/1024/3+ 1130.19/15+70|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'

32.7cm
```

bei vollen 1500mhz:

```
steveb@thinkpad steveb $ echo 4.62527/10+ 1500.105/30+ 498256/1024/3+ 1130.19/15+70|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'

35.7cm
```

gruss

steve

----------

## hiroki

ha!! haa!!! HAAA!!!!! ich hab den fehler getilgt!!!!!!

```
echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime | sed "s/,/./g"; sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" /proc/cpuinfo; free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'|sed "s/,/./g"`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
```

ergibt bei mir 32.7cm. mit vollen 1500Mhz sind es 36.1cm

und mein großer (nicht-laptop) rechner hat 74.3cm  :Exclamation: 

ich sollte wohl öfters mal mit dem großen arbeiten und nicht mit dem notebook. vielleicht wirkt sich das positiv auf mich aus   :Laughing: 

----------

## steveb

74.3cm!! darf ich dich elefant nennen?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hiroki

höhö, joar, darfst du. vielleicht sollte ich meinen nick ändern.. "hiroki" weißt nicht so sehr auf mein gehänge hin   :Cool: 

----------

## steveb

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> höhö, joar, darfst du. vielleicht sollte ich meinen nick ändern.. "hiroki" weißt nicht so sehr auf mein gehänge hin  

 hiroki tönt aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn es auch nicht gerade auf dein ding-dong hinweist. aber dein ding-dong mag dich ungeachtet dessen wie du heisst. er ist ja immerhin der einzige der an dir hängt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lutzlustig

Das letzte Script ist das einzige, welches bei mir "funktioniert", allerdings rechnen muß man dann selber:

2001.074/30+ 2001.074/30+ 403156/1024/3+ 3292,72/15+70

Ciao

----------

## belial666

Mein Hauptrechner:

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2005.443

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3948.54

```

```
echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime ; grep -i ^bogomips /proc/cpuinfo | awk '{if ($1 ~ "bogomips"){ s+= $3} s+= $3;} END {print s"/15+";}'; free | grep -i ^Mem: | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -l | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'

73.8cm

```

Mein Server:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor      : 0

vendor_id      : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model          : 7

model name      : Pentium III (Katmai)

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz        : 451.026

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug        : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu            : yes

fpu_exception  : yes

cpuid level    : 2

wp              : yes

flags          : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips        : 897.84

```

```
echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime ; grep -i ^bogomips /proc/cpuinfo | awk '{if ($1 ~ "bogomips"){ s+= $3} s+= $3;} END {print s"/15+";}'; free | grep -i ^Mem: | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -l | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'

25.8cm

```

wobei der server von seiner uptime profitiert...denke ich *g*

/just my 2cents

belial  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MatzeOne

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> und nun die alles bedeutende frage:
> 
> wieso gibt es bei mir eine fehlermeldung ???
> 
> hab ich keinen ding-dong    ?

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

sorry... das musste sein ^^

hach... jetzt ist der tag gerettet *bauchhalt*

ich komm grade auf 131.6 cm

hmmmm... mir kommt meiner aber schon kleiner vor   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ConiKost

Und nun können alle Tuxer mal ihren Schwanz messen lassen *lol*

```
#!/bin/bash

LC_ALL=C

echo $(uptime\

      |grep Tage\

      |sed 's/.*an \([0-9]*\) Tag.*/\1\/10+/';\

      cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz|awk '{print $4"/30+";}';\

      free\

      |grep '^Mem'\

      |awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs\

      | grep -v 1k\

      | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END\

      {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'\

      )\

|sed 's/,/./g'\

|bc\

|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
```

Ihr müsst +x für das Script setzen und das Tool "bc" installiert haben!

Quelle: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/9433/?start=0

Meins

```
conikost@BlackBox ~ $ ./schwanz.sh

81.2cm

```

----------

## dertobi123

Also so ganz ausgereift scheint das Scriptchen ja noch nicht: "(standard_in) 1: parse error" - wir spielen jetzt mal "rate was für eine Hardware das war"  :Wink: 

Auf einem normalen x86 PC:

```

tobias@homer ~ $ ./schwanzvergleich.sh 

153.4cm
```

----------

## musv

```

./schwanzvergleich 

./schwanzvergleich: line 13: uptime : command not found

./schwanzvergleich: command substitution: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `|'

./schwanzvergleich: command substitution: line 14: `      |grep Tage\ '

 

./schwanzvergleich: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `|'

./schwanzvergleich: line 14: `|sed 's/,/./g'\ '

```

----------

## nikaya

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ./schwanzvergleich 
> ...

 

@musv

Beim kopieren werden am Ende der Zeilen Leerzeichen eingefügt.Diese entfernen.

```

./schwanz.sh

69.4cm

```

Hmmh,momentan habe ich den kleinsten.  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> @musv
> 
> Beim kopieren werden am Ende der Zeilen Leerzeichen eingefügt.Diese entfernen.

 Na da soll mal einer draufkommen.

Mein Blechkasten zeigt mir an:

```
 ./schwanzvergleich 

137.4cm

```

Und mein Fehlermelder (=Notebook, Laufwerk vom Blechkasten über nfs gemountet, selbes Script aufgerufen):

```
./schwanzvergleich

(standard_in) 1: illegal character: M

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sirro

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Hmmh,momentan habe ich den kleinsten. 

 

Das laesst sich aendern: 45.7cm

Mein P2 auf der Arbeit hat dafuer bisher den laengsten hier: 172.9cm  :Wink: 

Uebrigens ein DUP von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=218695

----------

## pablo_supertux

Meiner:

```

supertux@supertux:~> ./sw.sh 

147.1cm

```

----------

## xraver

lol, was das fürn Mist  :Wink: .

```
126.5cm
```

..oh, er ist gewachsen

```
127.4cm
```

...und wächst weiter

```
133.5cm
```

----------

## blice

Muss ich mich jetzt Schämen ? 36,4 cm

----------

## think4urs11

ab Conikost hier angehangen; danke sirro.

ahh und BTW: 22.7 / 51.7 / 99 / 432 cm (nach Methode Conikost)

----------

## Thargor

192.6cm - nach Conikosts methode

die uptime kanns nicht sein, ich glaub eher es sind die 2x 1800Mhz und die 4GB Ram  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doedel

49,4 nach ConiKost.

----------

## Louisdor

auch nach ConiKost:

```
# ./schwanz.sh 

221.8cm

#>
```

 :Smile: 

Und nun, was sagt mir das jetzt?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> auch nach ConiKost:
> 
> ```
> # ./schwanz.sh 
> 
> ...

 

Du hast den längsten bisher.  :Wink: 

Was das Skript macht steht steht etwas vorher im Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1504669.html#1504669

----------

## think4urs11

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *Louisdor wrote:*   auch nach ConiKost:
> 
> ```
> # ./schwanz.sh 
> 
> ...

 

Nicht das es wichtig wäre aber nach den Regeln der (im Alltag gebräuchlichen) Mathematik gilt 432 > 221.8

(wobei seit der Messung gestern nochmal exakt 8cm dazukommen würden, d.h. 440)

----------

## nikaya

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nicht das es wichtig wäre aber nach den Regeln der (im Alltag gebräuchlichen) Mathematik gilt 432 > 221.8
> 
> (wobei seit der Messung gestern nochmal exakt 8cm dazukommen würden, d.h. 440)

 

Sorry,das ging irgendwie unter.Ich wollte Deine Männlichkeit auf keinen Fall schmälern.

Also noch mal an alle:

Think4UrS11 hat den längsten !!!

Nicht das es wichtig wäre

----------

## Finswimmer

 *john.doe wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   
> 
> Nicht das es wichtig wäre aber nach den Regeln der (im Alltag gebräuchlichen) Mathematik gilt 432 > 221.8
> 
> (wobei seit der Messung gestern nochmal exakt 8cm dazukommen würden, d.h. 440) 
> ...

 

Hat nicht mal jemand behauptet, es käme auf den Umfang an?  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat nicht mal jemand behauptet, es käme auf den Umfang an? 

 

Habe ich auch gehört.Aber das sagen wahrscheinlich die welche eh' einen kleinen haben.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Die Berechnungsmethode an sich ist sowieso suspekt.

Das 400+'Monster' hat weder einen schnellen Proz, noch besonders viel Ram oder riesige Platten und die uptime bewegt sich auch nur im mittleren zweisteligen Bereich.

Aber immerhin selbst ein 266MHz/128MB/1GB-Teilchen kommt damit auf ~100cm - und das bei einem Gehäusevolumen von nur 552,57 cm³ (soviel zum Thema klein aber oho)  :Wink: 

----------

## Keepoer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Die Berechnungsmethode an sich ist sowieso suspekt.
> 
> Das 400+'Monster' hat weder einen schnellen Proz, noch besonders viel Ram oder riesige Platten und die uptime bewegt sich auch nur im mittleren zweisteligen Bereich.
> 
> Aber immerhin selbst ein 266MHz/128MB/1GB-Teilchen kommt damit auf ~100cm - und das bei einem Gehäusevolumen von nur 552,57 cm³ (soviel zum Thema klein aber oho) 

 

Hmmm, wo wir dann bei der Frage wären: Worauf kommt es denn an? Länge nur vordergründig, Technik ist auch Nebensache, wenns jeder 266er kann. Schlussfolgerung: Es kommt nur auf Viagra ...erm... uptime an   :Wink:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Mhm, die CPU sind ein wenig schwach gewichtet...  :Razz:  Und warum keine nfs mounts?

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

meiner steht immer, ist zum Hängen zu kurz    :Razz: 

```
23.9cm
```

btw ist es immer wieder köstlich zu lesen. daß hier bei solchen Posts der Zuspruch gewaltig ist. Gentoo-Nutzer scheinen wirklich kaum

Problemchen mit der Software zu haben. Das debianforum.de war lange mein "Zuhause" und dort scheint echt die "Kacke am Dampfen"

zu sein. wenn man nach deren Sorgen urteilt...

----------

## nikaya

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> meiner steht immer, ist zum Hängen zu kurz   
> 
> 

 

LOL...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sirro

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Und warum keine nfs mounts?

 

Ich denke mal weil NFS oft genutzt wird um riesige Medien zu teilen und auf vielen Rechnern zu nutzen.

Deine S-Laenge wird im RL ja auch nicht durch die Kapazitaet anderer Personen verlaengert  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Deine S-Laenge wird im RL ja auch nicht durch die Kapazitaet anderer Personen verlaengert 

 

Och, es soll Halbstarke geben die das brauchen um sich "groß" zu fühlen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

Hm, ist das dann nicht normalerweise die eigene technische Austattung (z.B. $Prollkarre(tiefer, breiter, lauter)) und nicht die von anderen Leuten?  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Du meinst die gehört den 3 Leuten in der Karre zu jeweils gleichen Teilen?  :Razz: 

----------

## sirro

Ah, jetzt verstehe ich.  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *steveb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo $(uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'); echo $(cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}'); echo $(free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'); echo $(df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}');
> ```
> ...

 

Mein Ergebniss hierbei:

2000.000/30 + 2000.000/30 +

2085936/1024/3+

9212,26/15+70

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo `awk '{print $1/86400"/10+"}' /proc/uptime | sed "s/,/./g"; sed -n "s/^cpu[\t ]*Mhz.*:[\t ]*\([0-9\.]*\).*/\1\/30+/gIp" /proc/cpuinfo; free|grep '^Mem' | awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k | awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END {print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'|sed "s/,/./g"`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'
> ```
> ...

 

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> ...

 

Meine Länge ergibt nach diesen Beiden: 149.6cm,  werde ihn dann als Gürtel für die Hose verwendet, mit Überhang zur Krawatte.   :Laughing: 

^^ Aber ich glaube da hat er wohl leider eine CPU vergessen  :Sad:  , sonst würde er für einen Wickelrock reichen, hehe.   :Razz: 

Ich habe auch noch nicht mal alle Partitionen gemounted gehabt, so hab ich das Zeug um 2 oder 3. zu werden, zudem wertet es nur die realen Taktraten meines Athlons aus, korrekt wären aber die Plusraten (damit die Prozessoren mit den Intelbesitzern gleich zu setzen wären) der BogoMipswert für beide CPUs gibt den gerechteren Wert an, damit könnte ich dann sicher auch Think4UrS11 Paroli bieten.   :Razz: 

Ich sehe mich hier als heimlichen Zweiten oder Sieger an, bin aber nicht fit genug die Scripte selbst auf Dualcore und Bogomips anzupassen. Kann das jemand versuchen?

----------

## Masterle

```

Zeus:~# ./laenge

143.6cm

```

 :Cool: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Masterle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Zeus:~# ./laenge
> ...

 

Dass Zeus einen langen haben muss, ist ja klar  :Wink: 

----------

## Masterle

Zeus = kleines Serverlein mit ka glaub 500 GB plattenplatz + 2GB ram + amd ahlton xp2000+ (ehemaliger Desktoprechner) ^^  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

nach conikost:

```
mrjack@misterjack ~ $ ./schwanz.sh 

358.5cm
```

----------

## a.forlorn

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ich habe auch noch nicht mal alle Partitionen gemounted gehabt, so hab ich das Zeug um 2 oder 3. zu werden, zudem wertet es nur die realen Taktraten meines Athlons aus, korrekt wären aber die Plusraten (damit die Prozessoren mit den Intelbesitzern gleich zu setzen wären) der BogoMipswert für beide CPUs gibt den gerechteren Wert an, damit könnte ich dann sicher auch Think4UrS11 Paroli bieten.  
> 
> Ich sehe mich hier als heimlichen Zweiten oder Sieger an, bin aber nicht fit genug die Scripte selbst auf Dualcore und Bogomips anzupassen. Kann das jemand versuchen?

 

Gute Idee, meine 4x1800 Mhz wären als Pentium ca 4x3000, das geht dabei aber echt unter. Das der QuadCore viel besser rennt und etlich schneller compiliert (was ja bei gentoo wichtig ist), wird nicht beachtet.

----------

## c_m

129.6cm und das mit der ersten Varioante und speedstepping (CPU aktuell auf 1GHz statt 2,2... )

//EDIT: 134.3cm bei vollast

----------

## flash49

fritz!box 7170 (dsmod26-15): 7.0cm

Hab ich jetzt gewonnen?   :Razz: 

----------

## misterjack

Meine frisch gebootete Fonera:

```
root@OpenWrt:~# sh schwanz.sh

7.0cm

```

niedriger geht anscheinend nicht  :Smile: 

ohne das script verändert zu haben:

```
mrjack@misterjack ~ $ ./schwanz.sh 

800.8cm
```

-> sinnlos  :Very Happy: 

Alleine das per SSHFS eingebundene "Laufwerk" wird unter df immer mit 1000G angezeigt  :Smile: 

----------

## blubbi

Okay, ohne zu cheaten:

```
1137.5cm
```

 :Wink: 

http://www.urz.uni-halle.de/dienstleistungen/computeserver_am_urz/sun1/parameter/

----------

## Max Steel

hier:

```
1472.205/30 +

501896/1024/3+

3846,86/15+70

=  538,9084375cm 
```

----------

## ocin

118.9cm bei 10 mins uptime :)

----------

## artbody

naja musste meine vmware mit 8 VM's starten

Speicher immer noch im grünen bereich  :Question: 

+ firefox + openoffice +opera + cinelerra + gimp + gthumb   :Cool: 

und erst dann mit einem zusätzlichen emerge -uDN world

,-             total       used       free

Swap:      2008116        196    2007920

konnte ich sehen, daß auch mal was im swap landet

```
localhost equinox3d-0.9.2-Linux # echo `uptime|grep days|sed 's/.*up \([0-9]*\) day.*/\1\/10+/'; \

cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep MHz|awk '{print $4"/30 +";}'; free|grep '^Mem' \

| awk '{print $3"/1024/3+"}'; df -P -k -x nfs | grep -v 1k \

| awk '{if ($1 ~ "/dev/(scsi|sd)"){ s+= $2} s+= $2;} END \

{print s/1024/50"/15+70";}'`|bc|sed 's/\(.$\)/.\1cm/'

460.1cm
```

 :Laughing:  460.1cm 

(bei ca 2,5stunden uptime)

----------

